# Tucson area



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Hi

Would like to know if I rent a condo in the area on the pic, if I'm in a good spot to train ... with road bike?
Thanks









Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Backdash (Jan 26, 2016)

yes

The MegaHurtz Ride Indexer V1.3.04


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

Backdash said:


> yes
> 
> The MegaHurtz Ride Indexer V1.3.04


Nice thanks

Envoyé de mon SM-A530W en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

There is a mountain with a paved road very close, you'll see it when you get there.


----------

